# Before becoming a Motorhome owner I had a -



## Moonlight (Aug 12, 2006)

Where did you originated from before becoming a Motorhome owner?

For me, where I am today is personal choice and financial circumstances. But it wasn't always this like but it met our budget and requirements.

I can remember going on holiday to Cornwall with my parents and we borrowed my Nans 2 berth caravan. There was 7 of us altogether. Two of us slept inside, 3 in the awning and 2 in the back of the minibus we went on. And we had a great time. 
Funny enough this same old 2 berth became our first caravan. 


Just to clarify things - 
Motorhome generally means all types, RV, camper, and conversions etc. 

Other accommodation– meaning hotel, villa, boat, barge, etc.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Other Accomodation*

Spent a small fortune on...

Static Caravans
EuroCamp Holidays
Cottages
Appartments
Hotels
Flights

But biggest expense was Luxury Villas

Trev.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Motorhoming*

Before owning a motorhome I was a coach holiday addict - and probably still am.

Same thing really - one firm makes a chassis and another sticks a body on it! Add a hot water boiler and BINGO - you can't tell the difference between a coach and a motorhome!

Russell


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Frame tent, Trailer Tent, Caravan,Cabin Cruiser, Dandy, Caravan, Tent, Tourer.. used as a static in Northern France..

Motorhome


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

I only had two holidays as an adult (one in a static van, one in a flat) before we started motorcaravanning when I was 44. I hated going on caravan holidays when I was a kid and honestly don't know where the idea for "let's get a camper van" came from when Ern & I started living together. But, wherever it came from we're glad it did (he'd only been on holiday twice in his life - he didn't even have childhood memories, good or bad 8O ) - 7 years later we love it more than ever.
-H


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Tents for festivals and Grand Prix's and villas, hotels for holidays, now combined the 2


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

We had a 1974 Cabin Cruiser which we shipped over to france & sailed it from Calais down to the Med., then up the Canal de Midi. Super experience but we sold it due to rising costs & then bought a '91 Hobby.
Still an expensive game :roll: 
Forrester


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Boat

Part share of a 43' Hilliard Ketch


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

I've been lazy & cut & pasted this from Trev's post  as my experience is very similar minus the eurocamp holidays.

Spent a small fortune on... 

Static Caravans 
EuroCamp Holidays 
Cottages 
Appartments 
Hotels 
Flights 

But biggest expense was Luxury Villas.

D.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

...life
...fortune

didn't have

..an anorak


----------



## Moonlight (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks to all who have voted and left comments.

All of us have our own reasons for becoming Motorhomers.

Nice word that - Motorhomer.

_So why did I ask the question?_ :roll: 
Because, I wanted to see just how many Motorhomers were previously Caravaners.

In most threads, when refering to the C word, its comes across like its a lower form of camping. And laughed upon. Why?? 

I know 'tugger' is a bit tongue in cheek, but it really irritates me.  
You know, upper class, lower class.

We all have preferences and personal choice, but its just that - personal. It feels like tugger means we're better than them. And we're not!

Its a nice word - Motorhomer. Can't we just be as nice as we sound?

So, the poll so far is showing that us 'tuggers' have basically become chuggers. :lol:


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Caravans since mid 60's. Motorhome since 2001. Which would I buy as a replacement? Caravan.
Why? It is difficult to carry on supporting a pursuit, which is being led to it's own self destruction by following a self appointed leader with tunnel vision.
Gerry


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Ridge tent
Frame tent
Trailer tent 
Caravan
Coachbuilt
PVC


----------



## pnewbery (Sep 10, 2007)

Boat - 4 berth cruiser
Tent
Timeshare points
Motorhome!

The boat was supposed to be a joint hobby and holidaying option, but it turns out my better half was too nervous a sailor to enjoy it. Doh!

Used to camp with the Boy Scouts and thought, "It was kinda fun wasn't it?" um... No, it isn't!

Time share points: Excellent accommodation, but very very expensive and escalating maintenance fees. 

The motorhome idea came one August Sunday morning in bed, when the better half said " there are still so many places I want to see" and I was thinking "I do enjoy driving 7.5 tonners, lutons, anything!" and the motorhome kinda suggested itself.

So far so brilliant!


----------



## Moonlight (Aug 12, 2006)

GerryD said:


> It is difficult to carry on supporting a pursuit, which is being led to it's own self destruction by following a self appointed leader with tunnel vision.


Gerry, I find your answer interesting, please explain further. Who is the self appointed leader with tunnel vision??? :roll:


----------



## adgy (Sep 22, 2005)

Trailer tent - Had a very cold wet experience in one September 2005. Whilst walking the dog around the site and looking at all the smug, warm content motor homers I swore to join your ranks.

Never forget the date 12 October 2005 took possession of my first van, A Compass Drifter 410. Never looked back since  

Cheers


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

My parents had a static caravan holiday home in the 50's so I have been at this caravan thing for a very long time. When I was 16 I went travelling abroad in a tent (you could do that then) and then spent the next few years during the University period travelling in the summer vacations. When I was 22 I bought a touring caravan and owned one until my early 40's. Took up motorhoming 6 years ago when I took early retirement and have never looked back since.


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Basha- a waterproof sheet/tarp or poncho stretched out into a shelter, then hammock and tarp, (both still used) then tent, then motorhome, then caravan, now camper van with awning or tent or caravan!!


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

When I read the title, the first thing that came to mind was:

"A waud of cash"

:lol:


----------

